
Ask HN: Where can I find a job that matters? - rand-act
I’ve had this nagging sense over the past couple of years that the things I’m building have the mission to change the world but not necessarily for the better. I make over 200k writing code (more money then I thought I would when I was in college) and my quality of life is great. But at what cost?<p>I feel like I should be contributing to society in a more meaningful way because there are real problems to solve in the world.<p>For example, since 1997 the costs for
- Hospital services is up 200%
- Child care up 125%
- College &amp; textbooks up 175%
- Housing up 55%<p>Things that are cheaper: 
- TV’s (-90%)
- Software (-75%)
- Toys (-75%)<p>Meanwhile wages have only increased 80%.<p>I can’t shake the feeling that something is wrong here and if we continue this trajectory my kids will live in a dystopia at some point in their lives.<p>I’m not necessary looking for a non-profit job, or to go after the problems above, but there must surely be companies out there who’s mission isn’t to make the founding team and investors rich by solving hard problems that don’t really matter.<p>It would be interesting to be a part of a company like Tesla in the early years for example.<p>Anyone know where I can find jobs that are going after hard problems that are trying to make the world better?<p>(Posting from a new account because I don’t want the people I work with to know I’m looking.)
======
lynnetye
One place to start is by narrowing your search to companies that are:

1\. Public Benefit Corporations ("A Delaware public benefit corporation (PBC)
is a for-profit corporation intended to produce a public benefit and operate
in a responsible and sustainable manner. Unlike traditional corporations, a
PBC must consider its public benefit purpose and interests of those materially
affected by the corporation’s conduct in addition to stockholder value.")

2\. Certified B Corps ("Certified B Corporations are businesses that meet the
highest standards of verified social and environmental performance, public
transparency, and legal accountability to balance profit and purpose.")

------
seren
To give a counterpoint, I am working for a medical device company.

Even if I enjoyed it much more than working in consumer electronics, where you
have arbitrary deadlines to sell more distracting (and often junk) devices,
fundamentally it does not change that much.

By that, I mean that the business, as any business, is focused on its bottom
line, margin, cost, customer satisfaction and not on number of patient saved
or patient comfort.

I don't think that outside of working for a non profit, you will not work for
investors or shareholders.

~~~
rand-act
I don’t have a problem with working for profit. I’m just more interested in
positive change.

------
lastofus
Don't write off non-profits and NGOs. Working at an NGO is probably the most
content I've been career wise, even if the technical problems being solved are
not the most challenging.

The people there are amazing, and being in an environment where people are not
just trying to help the company earn more dollars is like a weight off my
soul.

------
tudelo
Well... As unpopular as it is to some, many government or government
contracting jobs are definitely jobs that matter.

It is interesting that you place a high value on Tesla when they are not even
the affordable EV option. Is it the self driving aspect? Honestly curious what
Tesla may be doing that other EV manufacturers really are not (other than
being used as a status symbol).

Maybe I misinterpreted what "matters" means to you. I guess you mean a high
valued position to a company? I originally interpreted it as a role with
positive impact to society.

~~~
rand-act
I’m talking about working with impact companies.

Tesla is a high priced EV but it drives innovation for the market.

------
justaguyhere
I don't have a direct answer for this, but I do have a suggestion - while you
are looking for for a better job for yourself, maybe you can use the extra
cash that you have to support those that are already doing life changing work
(doctors without borders comes to mind, for example)?

------
hhs
80,000 Hours is a good website to check out. Benjamin Todd's post on hard
world problems is helpful: [https://80000hours.org/career-guide/world-
problems/](https://80000hours.org/career-guide/world-problems/)

------
rahimnathwani
Based on what you've said, I think you'd find this recent book useful:

[https://www.amazon.com/Prosperity-Paradox-Innovation-
Nations...](https://www.amazon.com/Prosperity-Paradox-Innovation-Nations-
Poverty-ebook/dp/B078QY9NC5)

It describes:

\- why the way to help 'poor' countries improve economically is through
innovation, not through aid

\- examples of businesses that started offering things like health insurance
and heart surgery at extremely low price (so low that, when you read about it,
you will be surprised and doubt it's possible, even though I've primed you by
telling you ahead of time).

You might find entrepreneurial ideas in there you want to pursue, or companies
you want to join.

~~~
rand-act
This book looks great. Thanks.

------
rajacombinator
Seems pretty obvious ... look for work with companies in those sectors you
would rather be working in? Although, you might find it frustrating, they're
not easy problems to fix, and sometimes they're broken by design.

------
docker_up
The numbers you're using don't make any sense.

-100% for TVs? Are they free now?

And housing is up 55% but wages have increased 75%? So housing costs have
decreased?

What you are suffering from is Maslow's Hierarchy of Needs. You are making a
lot of money too early in your life, and haven't gone through any struggle, so
you think that' life is too easy. Go through some unemployment or a very tough
period in your life (you will eventually, everyone does) and then you will
learn to cherish and be grateful for your well-paying programming job.

~~~
rand-act
Stats are from the AEI [http://www.aei.org/publication/chart-of-the-day-or-
century/](http://www.aei.org/publication/chart-of-the-day-or-century/)

------
siquick
Sometimes interesting projects come up on the United Nations Volunteer site

[https://www.unv.org/](https://www.unv.org/)

------
potta_coffee
Become a firefighter or a paramedic, or...I'm not kidding here...a plumber.
Our entire civilization depends on sanitation. Change my mind.

------
sgslo
Toss your email into your profile, I'll drop you a line.

~~~
shinryuu
Might be a good idea for yourself too :)

